# Are baby rats more hyper?



## resmaeil (Jun 14, 2017)

So I recently adopted boys and they're just 5 weeks now. I wanted boys because I heard they are more cuddly but my boys seem like they never want to sit still! And whenever I let them out of the cage they just run away/ride somewhere in my room. They don't seem to be afraid of me although sometimes they hide when I make sudden movements, they will come right up to the cage for me to let them out, but then they never want to hang out with me. I wonder if this means that they just don't like me?


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Yeah, 5 week old rats aren't going to sit still unless they're tired. In fact, I'd be worried if they were happy to sit still all the time! What you can try is taking them out when they're tired to cuddle. But keep in mind that most rats won't calm down and enjoy sitting/cuddling with you till they're at least 6 months old, which is when rats officially become "adults". And some rats won't calm down till old age. It's true that male rats are said to be cuddly, but keep in mind that rats are individuals, and in many cases, the opposite is true. My females are actually quite cuddly, but they're all over a year now, and even so, I have to let them run around some before they'll settle down.

The skittishness at sudden movements is also natural, especially if you just got them. As long as they're hand tame, this skittishn will disappear as they age and gain confidence. It can also help to train them to come, and then to call them to you when you stand up or walk around. This way, they learn that you getting up just indicates that they will get something yummy. Before you know it, you won't be able to get up without your ratties following you around!


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Baby rats are usually hyper and jumpy even boys. You can expect them to calm down more as they get older, some boys don't chill until 6-12 months old but others are born a little more relaxed.


----------

